# OBC Managed Forex Fund



## Felipe (8 January 2016)

Hi all,

A mate of mine who i work with has been talking about these guys OBC.

Apparently making up to 40% return per month. I am sceptical, but as a mate i thought I would ask the boys/girls in the know. 

They use some software called "Robot", anyone here have first hand experience with these guys? 

Just a throw away thread maybe,  but interested none the less.


----------



## The Bear (8 January 2016)

Felipe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A mate of mine who i work with has been talking about these guys OBC.
> 
> ...




Yes I would be extremely skeptical! 40% return a month is massive and pretty much no money manager could offer those returns...

It looks like they use a 100% automated system for Forex so I'm guessing they are scapling.

Like anything check the company and the people working there and their past, check for audited results and possible live demos in different market conditions/times (A lot of these systems are curve fitted).

Is the 40% a month guaranteed? If they make say -2% for the month you will still have to pay for them managing your money so beware.
 Is the company licenced? Where is the company registered? Eg a dodgy country where they can take your money and run...

These are all questions you should ask yourself before your friend even considers thinking about joining!

I personally know nothing about this mob and haven't even heard of them until you mentioned it....


----------



## Felipe (8 January 2016)

Bear,

Your absolutely correct. I'm in no way interested. Been trying to look them up. It is obviously a ponzi scheme.


----------



## The Bear (8 January 2016)

Felipe said:


> Bear,
> 
> Your absolutely correct. I'm in no way interested. Been trying to look them up. It is obviously a ponzi scheme.




Yep.

http://www.scoop.it/t/obc-worldwide-share-trading

http://obcworldteam.com/


----------



## Felipe (8 January 2016)

Can't quite find any current clients or suggestion of foul play online. But it is screaming the Bill Vlahos of Forex


----------



## The Bear (8 January 2016)

Felipe said:


> Can't quite find any current clients or suggestion of foul play online. But it is screaming the Bill Vlahos of Forex




Actually from the video they're based in Cyprus....I wouldn't touch any Forex Broker or Fund Manager from there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsFNr1E-j78


----------



## JohnDJH (10 January 2016)

One word, RUN!.
I work with fund managers and investment professionals all over the world. I can guarantee you that none of them, even those global macro managers making calls on forex, can generate a 10th of this sort of return on a regular basis. I'ts absolute bull****.


----------



## Felipe (11 January 2016)

JohnDJH said:


> One word, RUN!.
> I work with fund managers and investment professionals all over the world. I can guarantee you that none of them, even those global macro managers making calls on forex, can generate a 10th of this sort of return on a regular basis. I'ts absolute bull****.




John, 

Im not in. Never even contemplated it. But I can guarantee you this. I have saved 2 mates a collective of 60k by giving them a little more confirmation why not to invest.


----------

